# What to Ship from the UK...



## mv5869 (Apr 12, 2016)

I am planning the shipping now and am unsure of whether it is worth taking white goods?

We have a fairly new washing machine and dryer here in the UK. Is it worth shipping those out to Abu Dhabi? 

Are the sizes in the UK and Abu Dhabi the same? Mine are standard sized, so I wouldnt want to ship them and then find I need a smaller one to fit under a lower worktop or something.

My dryer has a hose to vent it outside. I'm guessing that that isn't worth taking as they won't have a vent hole in an apartment in Abu Dhabi?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Most dryers here are the condensing type, but in general if you just want something that works and don't mind cheap brand or used then leave them behind, if you like fancier or more expensive white goods you might save money by shipping what you have. Also depends whether you're keeping a house back home or paying for storage I guess.. and if you have room in a container for shipping might as well stick em in there. Drum Washing machines tend to be standard size (60cm?) and fit in most apartments somewhere.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Better saving money on something you already have and easy to ship than to buy again with such expensive prices.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I didn't bring anything from the UK other than a big suitcase of clothes and never regretted it. As for washer/dryer you will find it hard to find any accommodation where you can vent a dryer. But then again we have plenty of sunshine where you can dry for free  
A lot of accomodation these days often includes (some) white goods. Sizes are similar but things like fridges and fridge spaces vary a lot in size if you find you need to buy your own. 
You can buy everything you would need in UAE and there are brands to suit all budgets. The cost and hassle combined, it is never worth the cost of shipping anything.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

mv5869 said:


> I am planning the shipping now and am unsure of whether it is worth taking white goods?
> 
> We have a fairly new washing machine and dryer here in the UK. Is it worth shipping those out to Abu Dhabi?


For the washer, is it Hot and Cold fill? Most places out here only have cold fill supply. (Not that the water's very cold in the summer).


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Forget white goods if you have a place to leave them in your UK home - some places come with them fitted in, some don't.

Clothes, plus personal items and thats all you need. If you leave your Uk home intact, it makes everything much easier when you go back.

Mrs TWG travels how with her handbag and thats all - everything else she wants is there already.

Of course, I take the heavy stuff with me if needs be, when I travel on business.


----------

